# Mixed Flourite and Sand?



## TetraFreak (Mar 15, 2006)

Good Morning,

My 55 gal currently has the reddish/brown clay style Fluorite and I am thinking about adding a top layer of Fluorite Black Sand.

My blue acaras, while not actually eartheaters, are pecking at the substrate like an EA would so I wanted to see about making it a bit easier on them by adding the Fluorite Black Sand on top. My other bottom feeders are assorted cories, a couple remaining otos, and a Medusa Pleco.

Ideas? Tips/Tricks? Suggestions for alternate substrate layering???


Thanks in Advance.

-TF


----------

